# Back on the Burly



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks to MB1's infulance, I took the cruise missle out of the stable and out for a spin last night..










This is a 1995 Burley Duet that wife and I bought it on the occasion of our tenth wedding anniversary.











The night was cool and breezy with temps around 60. Perfect for cooking on the tandem.











I guess the images will have to wait - html code is off in this forum


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

fasteddy07 said:


> I guess the images will have to wait - html code is off in this forum


Bummer.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Well I am glad you didn't say it was because of MB1's flatulence.....


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Had to move*

Had to through what I wanted to do here over to the ride reports....

Need to get HTML code enabled on this forum....


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1719962#post1719962


----------

